# Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Tres Mystique Cigar Review - One of my Top 5 cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

None of the premium cigars I've tried so far gave me such a valued experience for what it is IMHO the best tight not too easy).
Pre-draw presents ...

Read the full review here: Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Tres Mystique Cigar Review - One of my Top 5 cigars


----------



## Sultansofsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

You can never go wrong with a VSG


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

I love Ashton Cigars


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

Relevant.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

penna stogey said:


> I love Ashton Cigars


+1.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

:tu


----------



## jeremy023 (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome cigar.


----------

